# Whats your fave.........



## mikep1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......

what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)

1) indian
2)chinesse
3)pizza
4)italian
5)japanesse
6)english
7)other


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 2, 2009)

1- chicken korma, naan brad and rice
2- difficult not really a fan, but I like the lemon chicken we order in at work sometimes at night
3- cheese, bacon, meatball, peperoni, spicy beef, chicken. get this pizza from asda
4- pasta carbonara
5- don't think I have ever had japanesse
6-fish and chips
7- favourite Thai was beef in oyster sauce


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Mike, ok here goes, difficult one this...

1) indian Lamb Karahi with Garlic and chilli rice
2)chinese Sizzling beef in blackbean sauce with noodles and bean sprouts
3)pizza Hmmm chicken, tuna, peppers nothing pork or shellfish - MUST be thin though
4)italian Penne a pollo with a tomatoa sauce
5)japanesse More memorable than anything Blow fish with rice noodles - cut it wrong while they're preparing it and you're dead within the minute! Hence I remembered eating it - didn't taste too good...
6)english - Lancashire hotpot simple but great and from the county I grew up in
7)other THAI YUMMY Sticky rice and a Chicken green curry or, or, or....

Great question to ask, but why so early in the morning, its days until lunchtime!

Cheers,


----------



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)
> 
> ...



Nothing too spicey, basamti and pilau rice
vermicelli noodles (vegetables not spicy)
anything vegetarian from Pizza Express
any vegetarian pasta dishes, ice cream
anything vegetarian and not too spicey
spotted dick, plum pudding, jam rolly polly all with custard
ice cream and custard, chocolate from anywhere, but I'll stop here as the sugar leves are going up just thinking about it.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)



1) Chicken Vindaloo and samosas
2) Kung Po chicken, spring rolls
3) Pepperoni or Hawaiian
4) Not really a fan of Italian, but would probably go for Lasagne
5) Only ever eaten Japanese once, and that was my last meal out before diagnosis - I was very ill afterwards, so won't be repeating the experience!
6) Difficult! I love sausage and mash and fish 'n' chips and steak pie and Yorkshire puddings with onion gravy!
7) French - boeuf bourguignon.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)
> 
> ...




Gosh thats hard.....

1) Chicken bhuna or any prawn curry
2) beef ho fun fat noodle or steamed dumplings
3) Cant remember what its called but the Pizza Express one with spinach and an egg on top
4) carbonara most definitely
5) anything sushi
6) gotta be sausage and mash or shepherds pie
7) love fishball noodle soup or the hot spicy beef salad

I'm hungry now.....


----------



## aymes (Mar 2, 2009)

Oooh, this is going to make me seriously hungry....

1) indian - chicken tikka masala, pilau rice and puppadoms
2)chinese - prawn toasts
3)pizza - Pizza express has a lovely new shrimp pizza which is my current favourite
4)italian - lasagne (veggie - I'm not veggie but I don't eat beef)
5)japanese - yaki soba from Wagamama
6)english - fish and chips
7)other - I love Malaysian food but if I'm doing it myself then eggs benedict


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 2, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)
> 
> ...



lol just realized i didnt answer them!!!

1) chicken tikka with basmati rice and naan bread, lots of popadoms to start with and mango chutney.
2) beef in blackbean sauce with fried rice.
3) well i like the meat feast pizza really
4) pollo ala parmagiani
5) would have to be fugu
6) steak and guinesse pie with cheesey mash and veg
7) errrrrr to many to say!!!! lol


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2009)

But how do you all work out the carbs in the chinese sauces etc? Or do you guess as each restaurant makes it differently surely? Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Guess work with me!

Same with their toffee pineapple...


----------



## aymes (Mar 2, 2009)

for me it is trial and error, make a guess see what happens and then next time you have it from the same place you'll know how much more or less it was than you thought. But yes, everywhere does it differently, even more of an excuse to try everywhere if you ask me....


----------



## katie (Mar 3, 2009)

ooh, I don't know the proper names for types of curries and things but...

1) indian - My Ex's Mother's chicken curry (they are indian)
2)chinesse - chicken and cashew nuts with egg fried rice
3)pizza - pizza hut cheesey bites veggie supreme (mmmm)
4)italian - can I just say pizza again? 
5)japanesse - blowfish
6)english - Roast dinner (with chicken, i dont eat red meat)
7)other - snickers bar and a can of diet coke. yum.


----------



## katie (Mar 3, 2009)

bev said:


> But how do you all work out the carbs in the chinese sauces etc? Or do you guess as each restaurant makes it differently surely? Bev



I will usually just guess that i need a lot of insulin


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2009)

well here goes .......

indian- chicken korma with pilau rice 
chinese- chicken chow mein with prawn crackers
pizza-( tuff 1 this) meat feast 
italian-speg bol 
japanese-dont like 
english-fish and chips

now im off to buy all 6


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

katie said:


> I will usually just guess that i need a lot of insulin




lol yeah its the same for me katie


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2009)

bev said:


> But how do you all work out the carbs in the chinese sauces etc? Or do you guess as each restaurant makes it differently surely? Bev



When I go for a Chinese in a couple of nights it will be total guesswork. I've no idea what I'll be eating beforehand, as the meal allows as many starters as you can eat, and the type of starter is agreed by consensus amongst the group - I'll just have to guess what I need to eat to match the insulin I've taken. As Admin says on another thread, Chinese sauces tend to have a lot of sugar in them, and it will be nigh on impossible to determine how much I've eaten and what carbs were in them.

Oops! I'm starting to worry myself - perhaps I should just eat rice!


----------



## mikep1979 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol im sure you will be fine northerner. and do have a great night!!!!


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 3, 2009)

1) indian       Jalfresi (with loads of popadoms)
2)chinesse     House special (not a clue whats in it, but tastes good)
3)pizza         Anything with peppers
4)italian        Dolmio ??
5)japanesse   Never tried
6)english       Good old Fish & Chips (cooked properly)
7)other         Anything cooked by other people, cos I'm rubbish


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2010)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)
> 
> ...




1 Chicken Korma, Rice and Peswari Nan - Not that I have any of them now
2 Chicken chow mein and prawn crackers
3 Not really into but would be bbq chicken pizza
4 Spicy Chicken Penne pasta from my local yum yum
5 Dont Like
6 Good ole Mince and Tatties 
7 Too many to think about 

I am off now to make my supper - really hungry now!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 2, 2010)

1) indian - prawn sag
2)chinesse - lemon chicken (pre diabetes), chicken satay (post diabetes)
3)pizza - pizza express fiorentina
4)italian - really good carbonara 
5)japanesse - fatty tuna sashimi, (no carb!!!) miso soup, tempura, yakitoi - love it all
6)english - medium rare steak, roast chicken dinner
7)other  - anything thai, or malaysian.


----------



## bex123 (Jan 3, 2010)

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks a lot of us love our food so here is a question for you.......
> 
> what is your fave food from each of the following?? (pick a fave for each of the types lol)
> 
> ...



oohhh ok here goes

1)vegetable samosas
2)crispy shredded beef with chilli , mixed veg chow mein , prawn crackers
3)peperoni and pineapple 
4)cramy garlic chicken with tagliatelle
5)vege sushi... the ones with cucumber and avacado in
6)depends what time of year , summer is chicken and bacon salad , winter is stew
7)other... hmmm mexican fajitas


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 3, 2010)

1) indian = Chicken Korma, Aloo Gobi and a plain naan
2)chinese = Pork Cha Shu, Beef in Black Bean sauce, Peking Duck 
3)pizza = Meat Feast
4)italian = Pasta Alfredo
5)japanesse = Sushi of course and seef or salmon Teriyaki
6)Ahem.. British if you please = A good roast with all the trimmings, a full English, Irish, or Scots breakfast minus the eggs
7)other = Loads

Tex-Mex = Beef Enchiladas, Fajitas, Refried Beans
Thai = Green Curry with prawns or chicken
Malaysian = Satay whatever
Creole = Gumbo
Jamaican = Jerk whatever, rice and peas
Aussie, anything off the barbie, especially Moreton Bay Bugs

And on, and on, and on.

Oops! Forgot:

French = Beef Bourguinion
Spanish = Tapas, paella
Greek = Spanakopita


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 3, 2010)

Excuse me, I have to wipe the drool of the keyboard.


----------

